# Manistee or Frankfort Labor Day Weekend Outing 2003



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

After last Sauturday's adventure out of Manistee there is talk of doing it again next year. There are several of you, Caz, TroutTracker, etc. who have been doing this in the launch ramp parking lot for several years now and what you have started has begun to bloom. I have no desire to step on any toes or abrogate responsibility for what you guys have been doing on a regular basis.

We are talking about setting up at a local campground and InstaLaunch is the closest. Simply put there rates range from full hookup at $24 per night to Rustic/Primative at $15. On a holiday they require a three night stay. Perhaps there is someway that we can get around this for those who only want to stay for two nights.

The reason for such an advance notice on this possible outing is that reservations for next year are being taken now and they are getting them. I'm not saying that we need to make definate plans at this time, but we need to at least be thinking about it.

If you are interested please reflect that in a post here. Take a look at InstaLaunch at their website, http://www.instalaunch.com
(866-452-8642)


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey whit thanks for taking up the interest in helping organize this those prices don't seem to bad as i will probably just be doing it in a tent so that would be 45.00 not to bad especialy because i can plan for it right now we should probably start making reservations so we can all try to get sites together. Thanks again 
Larry


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Larry,

I would like to share a tent spot if there is room for two on a site, that would cut the cost. If you would concider this let me know. I am deffinitly making plans to be there. Had a great time this year and I must redeem myself!

Rick


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Would like to try it next year. Probably myself and my son.Depending on what the doc says about my neck as to wether or not we can do it but will plan on it.

Steve


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Rick sounds good to me we will have to check on that they should let 2 tents on 1 site most campgrounds will. keep in touch 
Larry


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

The whole idea sounds good to me. I don't care personally where of these two places it is, they are both pretty handy for me. It would be nice if we could have an early count so as to secure some spots for next year.

I can see this turning out to be a rather large outing in due time. That would be okay, but we need a venue to hold all of us, and that may be difficult. I don't know if insta launch would have the facilities we need for a saturday nite cookout, or if somewhere else would be better. I'll work with whit to try and figure out if there is a better place. Would Frankfort work out if a facility were available to use? I am open to suggestions.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

CAZNIK wil be in the turney nest year and will WIN it.........So count me in..........................yeee ha caz attack


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Trout Tracker and I (CAZNIK) was talking and thought we leave it up to you guys how you like to do the turney for the year of 2003 and others if it keeps going. Its just to much for us to handle more than 10 boats, but we will be in it so just let us know and if you need any help let us know. We will hand it over (the turney) to you 3 guys as you guys are closer to where it is. We are not upset about it just we think you 3 guys would be the best ones for this............cant wait till nest year...........CAZNIK back on 68 Oh ya 1 more thing no more wire (STEINFISHSKY)


----------



## sarah c (Jul 26, 2002)

could'nt make it this year because of a family thing but would like to be in for 2003. we will be there anyway.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

InstaLaunch does have a community building that is available for our potluck in case of rain, etc.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I am definitely in for next year. I have already talked to my wife about camping in Manistee instead of Mesick next year, so what ever you find let me know.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Sounds good to me Whit, I may talk to my wife and go ahead and make reservations for Labor Day weekend. They have cabins there that sleep six what I herd. see ya later CAZZZZZZnik


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ya just have to save a spot for the Defending Champion!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caznik _
> * They have cabins there that sleep six what I herd. see ya later CAZZZZZZnik
> *


The cabins sleep up to 6 and they also have rental trailers that sleep up to 7 people. To cut some cost maybe some guys can rent these. I'm not sure what's available at this time. Take a look at the thread in the Outings Forum for the phone number of InstaLaunch and other details...........InstaLaunch Phone: 
1-866-452-8642


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Here is the rates at Insta-Launch. It should have all the rates that you guys are interested in. I did stay here the weekend before the Labor Day Fun Tourney and it is a pretty nice place with most everything you need. 

http://www.instalaunch.com/rates_page.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I called up there yesterday and the cabins are booked up they still had 1 trailer that sleeps 6 $70.00 a day I booked a camp site in the rustic area they will only let 1 tent per site $15.00 per nite but call soon as they are filling up fast. not to many full hook up sites left. hope this helps se ya later Larry


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Made my reservation today. Water and electric site because the full hookups were all booked. Guy said it's 1 row over from rustic sites. I'll have three on the boat for this one. Of course now that I will have three, I probably won't hit any doubles.

Thanks for grabbing the reins for 2003 Whit.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I made a reservation today for four nights up there starting on the thursday before labor day. We got a electric only site on the water with a dock. I'm looking forward to this already.

Tim


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

All right you are going to be up there eh. I am going to make a call today and make reservations for a cabin that sleeps six. Probly Team Trout Tracker, Sara C and of corse CAZZZZZZ NIK. We going to split the cost on 1, so see ya up there. CAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like your right larry the cabins are all full, so now I will have to sleep in my truck. I just called them and made reservations for Labor Day weekend and got a rusty old site  It looks like if you guys want to get in this turney you better hurry up and get a camp site be 4 they get all filled up. I told them I wanted to be close to the Michigan Sports man teams , so hope you all do the same. Got to go now before the wife catches me on here again.  She hits hard.......oh no here she comes


----------

